# Pallet for a drag mat?



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Fellas,

I am looking to build a drag mat soon and was thinking I could use a pallet instead. Would this be too heavy or would it work? Going to have sand delivered this week and do the entire yard, so I need something that will cover large area. I dont want to buy $100 in fence to make the thing. What about chicken wire fence, thats a bit cheaper?

Thoughts?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

How big is the lawn? You could order something like this 5x3' drag mat that is probably better suited for the job. Here is a 3x3' that is a little cheaper. A pallet would probably work, but I don't think it will give you the finish you could get with a steel mesh drag mat. The drag mats also roll up nicely for storage... which is important because once you level, you'll probably want to do it again... and again . That said, I can understand trying to keep costs down.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I've used a pallet before and I probably will again. I bet the results aren't as good as with a drag mat, but the price was right, FREE.


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah the free pallet I think is going to work today. I will probably get a drag mat for future use though.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Take pics...we all love pics.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alan said:


> Take pics...we all love pics.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Pallet should work just fine - I find drag mats only do so much since they are rather flexible and unless you add some weight to them they don't move much material around


----------

